# Sam, Frodo, and a little Boramer



## Firawyn (Mar 26, 2003)

Frodo runs at Sam, sword drawn

Sam- What are you doing?!(while running away)

Frodo-You'll pay for trying to take my precious from me, Borimer!

Sam-I'm not Borimer!

Frodo-Don't try to fool me, Borimer! My friend Sam will back me up! You must die. Surrender or I'll send the tooth farry after you!

Sam- No, your Sam would not back you up!And what's a tooth farry?

Sam- You should see a shrink, Frodo. 

Frodo-NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

**************************************************
I don't know. The way things look, Frodo could go insane!


----------



## Celebthôl (Mar 30, 2003)

hmmm, maybe you could explain this a bit... maybe im just easily confused...


----------



## Saucy (Mar 30, 2003)

yeah that makes zero sense.....explain pleez!


----------



## Firawyn (Mar 30, 2003)

*No fear!*

What I was going for was a scene that Frodo goes insane and in his insanity imagines that Sam is Borimer. At this point Frodo doesn't know Borimer was set streight and that he was sorry for trying to take the ring. Does that make sense?


----------



## Celebthôl (Mar 30, 2003)

yeah it does now...but why?


----------



## FrankSinatra (Mar 30, 2003)

Boramer, Borimer, wherefore art thou Boromir.


----------



## Firawyn (Mar 30, 2003)

*Why what?*



> _Originally posted by Celebthôl _
> *yeah it does now...but why? *



Why *what* ?


----------



## Farin (Mar 30, 2003)

Parody????

I'm sure this would be great if we all knew what it was *exactly* ....


----------



## Firawyn (Mar 30, 2003)

*I give up*

Look guys I kive up trying to explain. Deleat it or something!


----------



## FrankSinatra (Mar 31, 2003)

*Yes*

Lets deleat or even delete it.

Streight or even straight away.


----------



## Turin (Apr 2, 2003)

whats your definition of all the books? Oh and its Boromir.


----------



## Firawyn (Apr 2, 2003)

*Define the books?*

What do ya mean by that? I don't get the question. And thanks for the spelling tip. I suck at spelling.


----------



## FrankSinatra (Apr 2, 2003)

*Well*

'I suck at spelling'

Really?

Internet slang wont improve it either.


----------



## Turin (Apr 3, 2003)

I can't figure out how to frase it so nevermind.


----------



## tookish-girl (Apr 3, 2003)

Wow! This is the best thread ever!

It that you in your Avatar FrankSinatra? Because it does look like Frank Sinatra. Ain't that a Kick in the head?


----------



## FrankSinatra (Apr 3, 2003)

*Yes*

Yes its me Tookish-girl.

Thanks for the compliment!!

Take a look at the pic i attached.


----------



## Turin (Apr 4, 2003)

Your one of the few people that have an avatar of themself.


----------



## tookish-girl (Apr 6, 2003)

Well, did you evah?
That's excellent! And also quite disturbing that ol' Blue eyes is with us again!

HAve you heard it's in the stars? Next july we collide with Mars!


----------



## FrankSinatra (Apr 6, 2003)

*Yes*

Well did you evah, what a swell party this is.

 

I dont see any reason not to have an avatar showing one's self.

Do you?


----------

